# sanding mandrel repair- thread #1



## woodintyuuu (Dec 8, 2015)

I am going to do a series on sanding mandrels. Anyone who wants may post in any of the threads i start but here are cuple rules to maintain order and learning. If you mod guys want to do this a different way please help me as im not the best at orginized activities. 

#1 plz post only responses that have to do with the specific subject matter of that thread #
#2 any questions during the thread and i hope there will be many will be answered once a day so we dont have to scroll up and down a thread to get the answers. I hope this works 
#3 feel free to add ideas to the thread at any time but plz remember rule #1
#4I hate rules so this is gonna be tough
#5 making sanding fun and informative is the supreme woodworking challenge( I am convinced that a guy could make a handsome living demo ing sand to woodturning clubs and woodworking guilds.

This seems like a weird place to start a mandrel discussion . @Kevin was and is struggling a bit with mandrels and options and is having trouble tearing up paper and mandrels. this is a way i conserve mandrels and repair them.

These mandrels are used in a drill with the lathe spinning , or in my case the small ones are used to clean up
areas of carving like feathers, vase bottoms, spoon scoops, alright about anywhere i guess.
I use them in a foredom handheld and foot speed controlled tool.

Iwill show all that and discuss speed and mandrel considerations in the next thread #2

lets talk repair now:
I am a tightwad and as i "ruin" things i have learned to just change um and go.
In first picture i have a mandrel chucked up and i cut it down to size with a gouge or one of @woodtickgreg 
fancy dancy tools.


 

now the foam part from extra one, now i can get two for one 




 



 

now i glue on a new pc of velcro which is obtained cheaply at any dime store



 

now i use drill chuck as vise to puch and set glue



 

after i trim the velcro with a razor knife, i cut out the velcro backed sandpaper to fit the custom mandrel
there is always an area in center of the 5 inch pads thatt never gets used when sanding vessels and this is what i use as u can see in picture 



 



 
as you can see i have lots of um and use them to custom make a mandrel size i need for a given task 

These are some mandrels i will talk about in the next thread titled types and sizes thread#2

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 9, 2015)

What is the foam Cliff and where did you get it? Great thread by the way and very interesting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 9, 2015)

What kinda glue do you use for the foam? Wish I saw this a week ago, I just threw away a mandrell that the foam had come off of....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2015)

Awesome. I was at big lots today and they had an isle full of sandpaper and mandrels. To bad sandpaper wasn't Velcro backed but I did get some mandrels


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> If you mod guys want to do this a different way please help me as im not the best at orginized activities.



Looks good to me Cliff. If you want any help on something, lemme know.

Carry on..


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 9, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> What is the foam Cliff and where did you get it? Great thread by the way and very interesting.


foam is from a upolsterer guy down in detroit - i have enough for 3 lifetimes lol

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 9, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> What kinda glue do you use for the foam? Wish I saw this a week ago, I just threw away a mandrell that the foam had come off of....


Barry dont throw um away , the glue i use is goop 6000 or something and i also use thick super glue when i need a quick fix . I also use 3m 77 foam adheisive sometimes ,but mainly use that for different application , i will talk about in next cupla threads I meant to move on to next one tonight but the big holllow form kicked my arse !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 9, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Awesome. I was at big lots today and they had an isle full of sandpaper and mandrels. To bad sandpaper wasn't Velcro backed but I did get some mandrels


tony all paper and mandrels are not created equal be careful with cheap sandpaper - it REALLY does more harm than good! and how much is your free time worth anyway ,life is to short to use crap sandpaper man . I think this sanding mandrel tutorials will be helpful to most . Iam gonna try to share reasons as well as results. cl


----------



## Tclem (Dec 9, 2015)

woodintyuuu said:


> tony all paper and mandrels are not created equal be careful with cheap sandpaper - it REALLY does more harm than good! and how much is your free time worth anyway ,life is to short to use crap sandpaper man . I think this sanding mandrel tutorials will be helpful to most . Iam gonna try to share reasons as well as results. cl


I usually buy from lowes or Home Depot. I really didn't think about that. Just figured they came from a flooded or damaged store like most of there stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 9, 2015)

I have several different kinds of spray adhesive including the super 77 and none of them work very well on foam for me. Maybe I need to cut a thin wafer off the foam to expose new foam.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2015)

In my experience with 77 as well as the 90, spray a good coat on the foam. Let it dry. Spray again and spray the mating surface then let it tack up, and stick em together.
Oh and it wouldn't hurt if you did cut a wafer thin piece off it first, there may some some factory coating on it...


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 10, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I have several different kinds of spray adhesive including the super 77 and none of them work very well on foam for me. Maybe I need to cut a thin wafer off the foam to expose new foam.


yes and what rip said is true , my first choice is the goop stuff though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Dec 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> In my experience with 77 as well as the 90, spray a good coat on the foam. Let it dry. Spray again and spray the mating surface then let it tack up, and stick em together.
> Oh and it wouldn't hurt if you did cut a wafer thin piece off it first, there may some some factory coating on it...


yes exposing the foam to a fresh edge is correct, i showed that but failed to explain it thanks for the clear up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 7, 2016)

Very informative. Keep on keeping on!


----------

